# A nice mix of Pirayas+++



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

P's and snacks

Feeding comes next.....

To be continued....


----------



## red devils red (Mar 12, 2003)

nice tank man,how did you put that video on the net?


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

Justed filmed it 5 mins ago and uploaded it to my website









More details, 
with my Sony DVcam and USB transfer to my laptop and FTP out the web...


----------



## red devils red (Mar 12, 2003)

did you use a reg. video camera or what?cause i have one of those hand-held ones,would i have to go buy a computer hook up wire or what?


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

Yes you will need a camera(digital) and a computer to put your video to the net...


----------



## red devils red (Mar 12, 2003)

thanks 4 the info!


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

No problem, i'm gonna feed them in 30 mins. Just some fresh salmon...

I'll put the video live on here.... ca 30 mins from now


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Welcome to the site Mort!! We need to use some of these as Unleash the Fury videos!!!


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

Go right ahead









25 more mins to go.....


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

Let the fun begin..

Enjoy


----------



## red devils red (Mar 12, 2003)

cool vid


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice tank. I did not see any Pirayas in the first or second video though. In both videos those P's are red bellies.

Did you post the right video?

~Dj


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

RBs are my P's


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Ohh okay then. HaHaHa. I thought that because of lack of sleep my eyes where playing tricks on me or something. I was like what they heck. Whre are the Piraya's? Nice fish though. How long have you had all them together( with all the other fish...Angels, cats, etc)?

~Dj


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

What exactly is in that tank....very diversified.


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

Have had the RB since they where babies with my other fishes (7 month).

They seem to accept their appearens, but soon as I put some new kinds in, they get eating right away









I feed them 1-2 pr day, so they have grown fast!


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> What exactly is in that tank....very diversified.


I have:

6 RBPs
2 Red Cichlides
2 Sebra Cichlides
1 pleco
2 sharks (unknown kind)
3 scalares

and some tetras, smallsnacks for my RBPs....

In a 600 Litres (150 G) tank


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Very nice tank







What're your dimensions?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice set up you have there and a nice mix of fish too.
good vid also welcome to the board
dixon


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, nice set up, fish and tanks!! I was looking at it in a minimized screen and thought "damn thats a huge tank", until I saw the the spotts on your RBs and the Bala Shark. Still, I cant see the Piraya. But badass tank though!!


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks, will post more "action" vids later


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

NICE VID..yeah i thought you said piraya too.those are reds


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

I know, my mistake with mixing the "terms"...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

There is alot of actin in there


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice tank!


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

You have a very active tank...I like the set up that way.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow great set up you have going there. I like all of your fish.

Joe


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

What bandwith is your site? How much memory?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The video turns black after the first second on my PC








I use Media Player 9, so that should be allright... Damn it, I wanna see those vids









O, and welcome aboard, mort


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

How rude of me...I forgot to welcome you to the forum.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Welcome and thats one sweet azz tank. I love all the different kinds of fish in there. That tank looks big for a 125 gal.
MAD


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks guys!

About the video getting black, it could be a network problem(Norway), try again later









Its on a 2 G RAM (dual 2,4 Xeon) server so memory shouldnt be a problem









Its 150 g btw... (MAD youre the one with the badazz tank! )


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

Gonna record another tonight with 9 RBP's in a 80 g, hopefully with some living stuff...

To be continued.....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

thats cool man. welcome to the site!!! that tank does look big for a 125 gallon


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

swet tank but how do u keep all those fish alive with ur p's? is it because there bigger? i alwyas hear only fish u can keep with p's is plecos well red bellies aren as aggresive but still oh well sweet tank anyway im envious lol


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

The trick is to have the P's with other fish from the beginning, and especially agressive/fast fish like chiklides and so...

I always put a few of the new species i want to try out, so that they have a chance....maybe


----------



## FishGeek (Mar 25, 2003)

that's a nice lookin tank


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

That has to be the coolest tank I have seen in awhile. How big are those iredescent sharks? What are the dimensions of the tank? Welcome to the site. Very good tank.


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

My sharks are(as we speak) 10 and 20 inch









But the harmony betweeen them are over.... here is a video og what happend:

P's rodeo with my shark 

I got 100 zebra-cichlides born today in same tank!


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

Red devils hunting....


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

And today my shark was killed and had to be taken out of my tank. It got about 50 cm(20i) and where killed by my 5 RBP's.

Thats the way nature goes.....


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

The others will soon follow. But that has to be the nicest set-up I have seen. I just hope it lasts for a while.


----------

